#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 恐怖的熱帶雨林怪物——吸血毯

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=857445858

*傳說中的神秘怪物*

我國西部邊陲，逶迤的瀾滄的江從東北向西南浩浩蕩蕩流去，河岸兩旁都是莽莽蒼蒼的原始森林，遮天蔽日，密不通風，終年雲霧缭繞，就像是碧波萬頃的綠色海洋。

西雙版納是我國和緬甸接壤處的一個自治州，在它的密林深處，仍保留著一塊廣漠洪荒的處女地，這塊人迹罕至的土地，地上堆積著一層厚厚的已經腐敗的落葉，在密林縱深的地帶的河流裏，幾個世紀以來，當地居民一直流傳著有一種神秘莫測、奇形怪狀的動物，雖然這種動物誰也沒有捉到過，但是密林深處確實是存在，聽當地老人們描述起來非常恐怖……

這怪物當地人叫它爲“地皮卷”，外形非常似一張“毛毯”，聽看到過的老人說，這家夥就像家裏睡覺用的毛毯一樣，尺寸差不多兩米見方以上，有的還要大，生活在熱帶雨林中深潭裏或岩層的縫隙裏，它的背面複生了好多毛絨絨的青苔般的細毛，腹面有好多像燈盞一般大小的吸盤，那吸盤若是吸在人或動物的身體上，那吸盤就像螞蝗一樣，是沒有辦法扯開來的，一直將俘獲物的血液吸幹爲止，因此，任何動物落入其手，就必死無疑了，因此，當地居民談怪色變。

*獵狗喪生“吸血毯”*

2000年3月15日，有個當地的獵人在江邊過夜，對面是國家自然保護區，這個獵人叫臘茂立，他是一個釣魚愛好者，看到月明風清，良辰美景，正好在這裏消磨到午夜，晚上若是不打瞌睡，他準備在此呆到天亮。

他兩只眼睛盯著水面出神，並未意識到時間正在一秒一秒地逝去，暮色四合的夜空，他手持釣竿一動不動地坐著，突然，臘茂立在無意之中發現，在離他不遠的河裏，漂浮著一張四四方方的黑糊糊的物體。

這是什麽東西呢？倒像是一張被人丟棄在河邊的毛毯！這張“毛毯”在水面緩慢地漂浮著，在這原始森林裏，誰會丟棄一張毛毯？他站起來眺望著，集中精力察看，好奇心驅使他決定走近去瞧瞧，看到底是什麽東西？他放下手中的魚竿走過去，那“毛毯”仍然一動不動，他仔細觀察，才發現在這張“毛毯”的一角，是它的頭部，生著兩著細小而亮晶晶的小眼睛，在月色下藍幽幽的，對稱的另一角，生著一條細長的尾巴，這“毛毯”的另兩只角，其實是它的雙翼，他感覺這不是什麽“毛毯”，而是一個有生命的東西，於是，好奇心驅使他，蹲下來抓起一塊石頭，朝這張“毛毯”扔過去，“撲”的一聲，正砸在它的中心，這時，奇迹發生了，這張“毛毯”突然飛了起來，滑翔在水面上飛了一段距離，很快就在水面消失了，顯然，這是一個動物，真是不可思議，這到底是啥東西呢？

半夜時候，突然聽到從河邊傳來一陣淒慘的狗叫聲，他急忙起來一看，看見自己帶來的那只母狗黃虎和它的崽子小虎不見了，他急忙奔出去一看，小虎正在河邊拼命掙紮。原來它不知被什麽拖下水了，母狗黃虎急得不得了！連連用嘴巴咬住這張“毛毯”的一角。拼命扯著，小狗卻在淒厲嚎叫，在水裏不停的搗騰，好半天拖出一張“毛毯”一樣的玩意，後來毛毯被母狗摔到岸邊，用嘴猛咬……那張毛毯看見臘茂立走近，猛地裹著狗，沈下水底，在水下經過一陣厮打，母狗掙紮脫身，浮上水面，但是可憐的小狗已經喪生了……

獵人好奇地跑去看，啊！多麽恐怖，那“毛毯”體上的像飯碗般大小的“吸盤”將小狗身上的毛褪盡了，小狗身上白慘慘的，沒有半點鮮血，顯然，它是被怪物吸幹血了，看見這情景，臘茂立毛骨悚然。

*兄弟智鬥吸血怪物*

無獨有偶，當年秋天，有兩個傣族的兄弟，午夜點著火把進入打洛河的一處岩洞捉石蛙，這個幽森森的岩洞，岩洞裏到處遺下一堆堆完整的野獸的白骨，從這些完整的骨骸看出，野獸都是整個兒在此前倒地死去的。

這岩洞地處有名的岩溶地帶，周圍山崖連著山崖，暗洞連著暗洞，真是千瘡百孔。構成地下的迷宮，進入這些暗洞尋找一個走失的孩子，簡直就是大海撈針。突然，幽森的岩洞裏傳來一聲撕心裂肺的慘叫，他以爲弟弟是遇上了大蟒蛇什麽的，他慌忙從背簍裏抽出腰刀，看見弟弟的下半身裹著一張綠幽幽的“毛毯”拼命跺腳，最後倒在地上，痛苦掙紮滾動著，聲嘶力竭地喊道：“哥！救命啊，我不知被什麽裹住腳了，痛死我了”。

他用手一摸，這毛毯軟綿綿的，上面滑溜溜的有一層粘液。這時他舉起腰刀，但又怕誤傷了弟弟，無從下手砍下去，最後他急中生智，舉起手上的火把，朝怪物燒去，只聽“吱”的一下，這家夥怪叫一聲，空氣裏發出一股燒焦毛發的臭味，那怪物被火把一燒，陡然間身子一縮，放開了獵物，在地上飛快地一張一卷、一張一卷地朝前方逃去，一直逃到岩洞裏的一個幽深的水潭，躍入水潭後很快在清幽幽的水面消失得無影無蹤。做哥哥的過去看著倒地呻吟的弟弟，看見弟弟穿裝短褲的裸露雙腳的肌肉白慘慘的，再仔細一看，老天，弟弟雙腿上的所有皮膚，全被怪物剝掉，只留下白慘慘的肌肉，若是他手上沒有火把，弟弟的血一定會被這怪物吸幹至死了，說來真讓人不寒而粟。

*恐怖“毛毯”衆說紛纭*

這到底是什麽動物呢？有人說是遠古時代留下的一種吸血蝙蝠，但是又有人提出反駁的意見，因爲按目前的曆史資料記載，蝙蝠類動物雖有吸血族，但是它們卻沒有吸盤，所以不會是蝙蝠類動物，又有人說這是一種巨形的山螞蝗，但是山螞蝗身上是不長絨毛的。這到底是何種動物，現在還等待動物學家去解開這自然之謎。



===============================================

很有趣的怪物，目擊事件蠻多的，應該是存在的未知生物
速度快又極富有攻擊性的無脊椎動物？（嚇）

----------

